# What do you drive?



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

I know, totally random, but I'm thinking of buying a new car in the spring, and was wondering what everyone else drives. I'm more interested in MPG than anything else, but don't really want to invest in a hybrid. Here is what I have now. 










It's a 2000 Ford Focus with almost 140K miles on it. So post your cars and what you think is a good car.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

I don't drive but if I did it woudl be a mini convertible. Yep, me and my boy Aolani with the wind in our hair


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I"m boring but willing to squeeze in with Edith and Aolani. :chili: We drive a Mazda RX9 SUV/Crossover kind of thing. Need the room with DS in college and his stuff going to dorm and back, ski weekends, AND ALL OF TYLER'S STUFF:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: 
Comfy, roomy, best thing on it is the Blind Spot Indicator in side mirrors. Best invention since sliced bread and I think in a lot of cars now but only in Mazda and Volvo when we leased. Alas, a gas guzzler though since it's big. :angry:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I have a Prius and love it!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

We drive an SUV to haul our stuff back and forth from the city and to the beach. I really should take advantage of the car and go find a Costco one of these days!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I have a Nissan Xterra. It does ok on MPH (between 19 an 24). I had a Sentra before which did GREAT on gas but it was not 4 wheel drive and I travel far too much in our State in the winter to chance another winter without a bigger vehicle.

Good luck in your vehicle search!


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

I drive a bright blue PT Cruiser










It's been having some issues and I'm not sure how much time it has left though. If you're looking for a small car that gets good MPG, check out the Ford Fiesta. It's something like 40 mpg highway/30 mph city. It's supposed to do well on safety tests too.









I'm thinking of maybe getting a Fiesta for my next car, when the PT finally dies. I also love that it comes in lime green, haha.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Love my Toyota Camry. Stan buys and sells cars as a hobby, he just picked up Tracker (I haven't seen it yet) he keeps telling me it'd be good for the dog stuff. But I'm not giving up my beloved Camry just yet!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

We're not much help we drive Mercedes. We have an old 1987 420 SEL (almost 280,000 miles and still ticking) we bought 17 years ago...plus I'd rather cut my own spleen out w/ a rusty spoon than deal w/ a car salesman( hate buying cars) and a 2002 S 600. We buy cars about every 10 years or so...takes that long for the slime to wash off from the last salesman... (mean... I know). Not all car salesman are like this,no offense to all car sales man...

We used to drive Ford Fiestas and other small cars that got great MPG.But I was in a near fatal car accident ,a huge Buick ran a stop sign and crushed my car like a little tin can,literally,hit me so hard,it blew out all the windows except one and she was only doing 45...

Now my focus is on survival... I truly can appreciate our tough times and MPG,but 4½ months in a halo brace and $97,000 later,I would have to live 20 lifetimes to save enough gas to pay for that.

Maybe look at a Camry,I think that's the larger version of Toyota,they're built heavy and get good MPG.

I only say that because I've been in 3 bad car accidents in my life...and I'm scared to death to ride in anything small,especially when I see a big SUV and there's still so many bigger things out there,I'd rather have a sporting chance on the highway...

Not everyone will have my bad luck,but many folks out there driving big vehicles,at state minimum insurance.... or none at all,like all of the people who hit me.In these economic times,you'd be surprised how many are driving on state minimum or no insurance right now....

Me,I'd opt for a larger 4 door Toyota or or an older Benz,in the E class range,they actually get pretty decent MPG and well built. Sounds expensive but in 27 years,we've only bought 4 cars,3 were Benz after that accident and in the long run,we spent much less than friends who've probably had 10 cars in that time...

You can any of those mentioned ,used at a good deal and they last forever. Our first Benz had over $360,000 on it,it had 70,000 on it when we bought it...

If you opt for American,not sure what to advise..but do check out crash test data..please. I know I'm such an alarmist....Better safe and sorry I guess.
I mean it w/ love though,hugs.:wub:


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Are any of your Mercedes, diesels? I love diesel engines, and would certainly consider one.


----------



## jerricks (Dec 24, 2007)

My husband bought me this for our 35th anniversary in August,:wub:
its a 2010 Chevy Camaro RS, it gets around 22-25 in town and about 30mpg on the highway, maybe not the most practical car, but I love it!!:chili:


----------



## janettandamber (Jan 19, 2009)

Black Mercedes, no diesels. I love my car!


----------



## girlygirls (Oct 31, 2010)

I drive a Chrysler Pacifica. If I had my choice I'd have a GMC Acadaia. However my car was my grandmothers and when she passed she gave it to me. In mint condition and on 23000 miles and it's a 2004. I will most likely be getting a Yucon or a larger SUV. We are getting a larger camper and Dh just got a new to him car so it will be my turn. I like having my current one bec its all paid off.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Love my Nissan Murano.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

beckinwolf said:


> Are any of your Mercedes, diesels? I love diesel engines, and would certainly consider one.


No ,I did have a diesel when I lived in Germany but cold weather was a hassel but at $1 per litre back then, it was worth the hassel.

All gas now,no glow plugs,though I've heard they do have better technology for those now.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

The A Team said:


> Love my Toyota Camry. Stan buys and sells cars as a hobby, he just picked up Tracker (I haven't seen it yet) he keeps telling me it'd be good for the dog stuff. But I'm not giving up my beloved Camry just yet!


Gee I feel bad about the car salesman comment. I'm sure Stan isn't like that,wanted to make sure I didn't hurt his feelings...

We went to a car /truck event at our local dealer and they had supposed bank owned cars. We pulled up and this guy w/ slicked back hair came up to us and wanted to tell us all about all the deals. 

We asked if we could look at what they had first,he followed us around and was saying this SUV or that truck was a "real creampuff,the mac daddy,the real mac daddy" and him telling us he'd give us the " straight deal, the mac daddy of deals,no playing 'cause he's just a country boy"... after 15 minutes of that,I was ready to shoot myself... I can still hear it in my head and Al keeps teasing me by repeating it...

It was kinda funny,after we finally managed to escape,so we thought,he called the next day,since as soon as you walk up,you enter your name in a drawing.... he was like something out of the cast of Cadillac man and Deliverance....

We found out the drawing was for a Cadillac 1997 Catera, only had 97,000 miles on it, and yes it was ,in his words, "the Mac Daddy of Cadillacs"....

Pat, we love Stan and think about his often after he went through so much with his health, so please don't take th ecar salesman crack personally.


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

jerricks said:


> My husband bought me this for our 35th anniversary in August,:wub:
> its a 2010 Chevy Camaro RS, it gets around 22-25 in town and about 30mpg on the highway, maybe not the most practical car, but I love it!!:chili:
> 
> 
> View attachment 91701


WOW! Congrats :thumbsup: I have seen that car around and its beautiful. Im not a big domestic car lover but when our friend came over in his black camaro I fell in love with it. Your husband is awesome :aktion033: 

I drive a boring suv. i get 16 city and 22 highway. Its not bad on gas, I feel like I get better gas mileage on my car then my husbands sedan. you should take advantage of the end of the year sale. I know you can knock down a couple of grand in 2010 models


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

janettandamber said:


> Black Mercedes, no diesels. I love my car!


Me too,they ride like a cloud,important when you have no disks between vertibrae in your lower back. Can't beat the ride and metal,lots of metal between you and whomever might be texting while driving!

420 gets 20mpg, 8 cylinder,the S600 the same,these newer larger cars do pretty well on mpg really. Out first one got 12mpg,but I don't think 20-22 is bad for a 8 and 12 cylinder car. Some of the E classes get in the mid 30's which is really good. That and they just last forever.

It's funny when I have to repair something ,rarely,on the 420,Al kinda complains, I tell him , "waddya complaining about ..that part was 27 years old!"

When I was younger ,I could ride in a small car that rode like a lumber wagon for 45pmg,but these old bones are not up to that anymore...


----------



## priyasutty (Oct 15, 2010)

I love my Toyota Sienna. I have a 2004 model. lots of space, and my 2 birds get separate seats. Nemo loves to sing while driving and he stops when the car stops


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

jerricks said:


> My husband bought me this for our 35th anniversary in August,:wub:
> its a 2010 Chevy Camaro RS, it gets around 22-25 in town and about 30mpg on the highway, maybe not the most practical car, but I love it!!:chili:
> 
> 
> View attachment 91701


 
Forget practical,hon,live it up! Nice buggy! Looks like loads of fun,tell hubby he has great taste in gifts!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I drive a 97 Breeze and I will drive it until it dies for good. Then I will buy some sort of an SUV. I love small sports cars, but I am not allowed to have one because of my lead foot, lol.


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

I have a 2000 Mustang currently but we're looking at getting me a small SUV sometime next year. My current favorite is a Toyota RAV4 but my favorites change a lot....  I want to make sure the new vehicle has a good bit of storage while still small enough to share the garage with my husband. I am excited about getting a smarter passenger side airbag that can be turned off, so that Dora can ride in the front seat.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I have a 2004 BMW X3. I bought it before I started showing dogs and I have mastered the art of packing it to the gills. I think it gets about 24 mpg on the freeway. I have put a lot of miles on it these past few years!

Now of course, I want a mini van for the extra room. I had resisted a mini van while my kids were small because they weren't 'cool' enough - but now I want one for the dogs.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Strange that you brought this up because I've been thinking about buying a new car this year too and just haven't found anything I really like (within my price range). And yes, mpg is the most important thing to me to and I'm not going for a hybrid at this time either.

Currently I have a 2006 Red Jaguar X-Type and I truly love this car. The luxury and handling are great, but, it's now been rear-ended and we'll have to see how it does after the repairs. It is starting to have little things go wrong -- but with a Jag -- they're always expensive. This year (right after it went out of warranty), I had an oil leak that cost me $1100, it overheated and we had to replace the overflow tank which cost $425 and a new battery that cost $200.

It was easier when Jerry was here because he took care of the cars and did a lot of the maintenance himself, but now I need something with a GREAT warranty and also mpgs. I'm looking at the Kia Forte as well as some of Hyundais -- mostly due to the good ratings that the cars have gotten as well as the warranties.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

bellaratamaltese said:


> I have a 2004 BMW X3. I bought it before I started showing dogs and I have mastered the art of packing it to the gills. I think it gets about 24 mpg on the freeway. I have put a lot of miles on it these past few years!
> 
> Now of course, I want a mini van for the extra room. I had resisted a mini van while my kids were small because they weren't 'cool' enough - but now I want one for the dogs.


Stacy we do a lot of things for the dogs that we did not do for the kids :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

michellerobison said:


> Gee I feel bad about the car salesman comment. I'm sure Stan isn't like that,wanted to make sure I didn't hurt his feelings...


 
:HistericalSmiley: ...and how do you know he isn't like that??? :w00t::HistericalSmiley:

Actually he used to have a used car lot - he never advertised....ever. He only bought "cream puffs" or cars that were perfectly clean and like new. Those kind of cars sell themselves. He's been retired for the past 10 years or so, but kept his license and only does it as a hobby now. He doesn't make any money (that i get to see ). He just puts it right back into the cars. it keeps him busy, and he loves it. It's funny, once in a while he'll get a phone call out of the blue from some customer he's known for years wanting a car. And believe it or not, he actually sells cars over the phone sometimes. :blink:


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*Honda accord le*

Hi:

For the past 15 years I have only driven HONDAS they are great on mileage and retain their value.

I drive a 2005 Honda Accord and I love it! If and when I need a new car, it will be a HONDA.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I drive a Toyota 4-Runner and love it. Not too big, not too small. We also have a Chevy Avalanche and that thing is like driving a Mac truck! I don't put a lot of mileage on a car - the 4-Runner is a 2006 and has about 20,000 miles on it. I hope it lasts me forever. I'm so over buying new cars. Hubby loves to buy vehicles, but I've kept him at bay now since 2006! Yippee! I can no longer see spending that amount of money for something that in my case only gets driven maybe 30 minutes a day on surface roads - rarely on the interstate. 

But, if I could have my dream car it would be a candy apple red convertible Thunderbird with white interior - one from the 50's. Yeah, baby! lol


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Strange that you brought this up because I've been thinking about buying a new car this year too and just haven't found anything I really like (within my price range). And yes, mpg is the most important thing to me to and I'm not going for a hybrid at this time either.
> 
> Currently I have a 2006 Red Jaguar X-Type and I truly love this car. The luxury and handling are great, but, it's now been rear-ended and we'll have to see how it does after the repairs. It is starting to have little things go wrong -- but with a Jag -- they're always expensive. This year (right after it went out of warranty), I had an oil leak that cost me $1100, it overheated and we had to replace the overflow tank which cost $425 and a new battery that cost $200.
> 
> It was easier when Jerry was here because he took care of the cars and did a lot of the maintenance himself, but now I need something with a GREAT warranty and also mpgs. I'm looking at the Kia Forte as well as some of Hyundais -- mostly due to the good ratings that the cars have gotten as well as the warranties.


 
Lynn,

I had the XJS - it was a twelve cylinder! I liked that car (I never keep cars too long to know about repairs - but, I bet they're high) that was 1987! Wow! 

I then went onto the six series - it was an M6, 1988 - I loved that car, but it was a guys type of car (the lawyer that I sold it to, still has it!) - I then moved onto the five series, and I'm still there - so, it’s BMW’s for me -

Richard drives a Volvo xc70 (or something like that) I love that car for the beach! - No sand in my car, thank you!

I hope that you're feeing better (((Hugs)))


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

I drive 2 cars. I have a Lexus GX470 which I love, but my favorite is my custom painted PINK Smart Car :w00t: Not only is it a pink convertible but it also has pink painted pieces on the inside and custom black leather and pink suede seats. Gas mileage is great- about 42 miles/gallon. I'll look for some pics of it. Kids (and many adults,too) love this car. They leave notes on it all the time- it's just a feel good-make me smile car!


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Maltbabe said:


> Hi:
> 
> For the past 15 years I have only driven HONDAS they are great on mileage and retain their value.
> 
> I drive a 2005 Honda Accord and I love it! If and when I need a new car, it will be a HONDA.


I love Hondas too. So does my family. Between all of us, we have probably had 10 Hondas over the years. I was the first one to break the mold, and have paid dearly for it over the past 5 years.


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

jpupart said:


> I drive 2 cars. I have a Lexus GX470 which I love, but my favorite is my custom painted PINK Smart Car :w00t: Not only is it a pink convertible but it also has pink painted pieces on the inside and custom black leather and pink suede seats. Gas mileage is great- about 42 miles/gallon. I'll look for some pics of it. Kids (and many adults,too) love this car. They leave notes on it all the time- it's just a feel good-make me smile car!


I've considered a Smart car, but was worried about safety. Do you honestly feel safe in it? It's just SO small.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

beckinwolf said:


> I've considered a Smart car, but was worried about safety. Do you honestly feel safe in it? It's just SO small.


Becky if you want to use the car for long distance driving, the Smart car IMO is not a good choice. But for shopping around town I think it's a great car. So in a way it's great as a second car.


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

beckinwolf said:


> I've considered a Smart car, but was worried about safety. Do you honestly feel safe in it? It's just SO small.


Becky,
I wouldn't have it as my only car. I am also a very defensive driver when I am in it. It does have a steel shell that surrounds you when you are in it- but it is a tiny car!!! I love it for around town type driving, running errands,etc.
Here are a couple of pics of "Rosie"


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I drive a 2007 Volvo S80 and I love it. I did a lot of research before I bought it and it is just what I wanted in a car. It has the blind spot indicators and the front air bag turns off when something too light is in the front seat, so I can put Harry's car seat in the front without worrying about the airbag. Since Steve hasn't been able to drive for the last 3 months, and we've had a lot of places to go, I am so glad that I have a car that I love driving.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I drive my husband crazy. . . . oh, you meant car? Sorry.
I don't drive too much since my stroke---but when I do it is a Honda Jazz--they have a different name in the US but can't remember what they are called.
Actually we were a 4 Honda car family until my husband & daughter rolled the CR-V in May---and now we are a 3 car Honda family---but because it was a HONDA they walked away from the horrid accident w/scratches & her little maltese dog---unscathed. I would definitely buy only a Honda. But driving the DH nuts is also fun!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I drove a BMW and loved it but it was so crazy packed when we travel that we traded it in on a Cadillac SRX. I hated the Cadillac at first but after I got used to the size I love it!! I've been looking at the new ones and really like the new body style, the improved features and they're a little smaller. If I gave up the SRX I'd go right back to a BMW.
I also have the cutest little silver Honda S200 convertible. I love it but hardly ever drive it. Zoey likes the bigger car better and doesn't much care for rides in the little one.:blink:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I drive a 2001 Toyota Highlander. I bought it new, and only regular maintenance since the day I bought it (well except for the time I backed into the mailbox that jumped into the road.) I had to have the dent repaired. It has 103,000 miles on it. Every once in while I look at new cars, but haven't found one I like as well as the one I have. I love the size and the mileage is pretty good. Unfortunately, the new Highlanders are bigger and longer with a 3rd seat that I don't need or want. I have no idea what I will buy next.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

I am just so boring ... cars are not my thing. I want to be able to put the key in, turn it on and go. I've had a Toyota Corolla for 10 years and it still runs great with 165,000 miles on it. Before that I had a Toyota 4x4 Pickup, and before that a plain and simple Toyota pickup. I hated trading down from the pickup to a "real car" but had to because of the dogs. My dream car would be a station wagon with a reliable engine and good gas mileage. My Corolla is the first car I've owned that has a/c and I've yet to own one with automatic transmission. I hate the thought of getting a car with automatic transmission but I don't know how much longer I'll be able to even find a plain old boring dependable car with standard transmission.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I am a BMW girl right now. I have the 3 series 4WD I just love it. Not too big, not too small not bad on gas, decent in winter snow and it looks pretty all to boot  I used to own a Jeep Grand Cherokee for years that was so amazing in the snow. I never even worried about it at all. Now with no kids at home and living downtown I barely drive at all. Ok, make that never drive.....lol.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

jpupart said:


> Becky,
> I wouldn't have it as my only car. I am also a very defensive driver when I am in it. It does have a steel shell that surrounds you when you are in it- but it is a tiny car!!! I love it for around town type driving, running errands,etc.
> Here are a couple of pics of "Rosie"


 
If ever a car was meant for someone that is. I love it...... you remind me sooo much of Martha Stewart ( your sooooo talented)


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

The A Team said:


> :HistericalSmiley: ...and how do you know he isn't like that??? :w00t::HistericalSmiley:
> 
> Actually he used to have a used car lot - he never advertised....ever. He only bought "cream puffs" or cars that were perfectly clean and like new. Those kind of cars sell themselves. He's been retired for the past 10 years or so, but kept his license and only does it as a hobby now. He doesn't make any money (that i get to see ). He just puts it right back into the cars. it keeps him busy, and he loves it. It's funny, once in a while he'll get a phone call out of the blue from some customer he's known for years wanting a car. And believe it or not, he actually sells cars over the phone sometimes. :blink:


 
Too,funny!:HistericalSmiley: I figured any man with you had to be class act!

Didn't want to hurt any feelings. I think some of those car salesmen are right out of central casting ,Hollywood,they sooo fir th estereo type you see on TV.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

jpupart said:


> Becky,
> I wouldn't have it as my only car. I am also a very defensive driver when I am in it. It does have a steel shell that surrounds you when you are in it- but it is a tiny car!!! I love it for around town type driving, running errands,etc.
> Here are a couple of pics of "Rosie"


A Smart Car is a Benz so I would figure,even though it's small,it's probably still built like a tank. 

I think it's adorable,I love the pink,so Legally Blonde...

My first car,a volkswagen beetle,2nd was a TR6 brittish racing gren,right hand drive... When I turned 21 I bought the first of 5 Model A Fords,love those old cars,but moves neccessitated selling.

I bought a Z3 BMW roaster for my 40th birthday,what a fun little car,built like a tank but it's too small for 5 fluffs so we traded it for the S600. Al was rstoring a 1970½ Camaro so we still get a sports car...w/ a back seat for 5 fluffs. I'll dig up piccies...

I guess when I turn 50,I'll have to buy me anther sports car....or an airplane...
Actually Al's going to build me a beastie like his...fun.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

jpupart said:


> Becky,
> I wouldn't have it as my only car. I am also a very defensive driver when I am in it. It does have a steel shell that surrounds you when you are in it- but it is a tiny car!!! I love it for around town type driving, running errands,etc.
> Here are a couple of pics of "Rosie"





beckinwolf said:


> I know, totally random, but I'm thinking of buying a new car in the spring, and was wondering what everyone else drives. I'm more interested in MPG than anything else, but don't really want to invest in a hybrid. Here is what I have now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Holy cow did you ever get your money's worth!!!! HAHAHAHA!!!  I drive a Toyota Camry (I'm a safety/reliability girl). Boring but like it fine...a car I don't have to think about it perfect in my book


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Maltbabe said:


> Hi:
> 
> For the past 15 years I have only driven HONDAS they are great on mileage and retain their value.
> 
> I drive a 2005 Honda Accord and I love it! If and when I need a new car, it will be a HONDA.


Me, too. I had an Acura then traded it for a Honda Accord then traded that for a Honda Pilot. Absolutely NO problems with any of them. DH has an Element with over 200k miles and no problems either. When I trade next time, and I only have 70k miles on the Pilot so it might be a while, it will be a CRV. MPG is better, I mean, let's face it, the Pilot is nice, big & roomy, but get 20/24 mpg. Fortunately I'm not driving as much these days, but I gotta say, for reliability, Honda is it for us.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I have the Dogmobile which is a 2004 Toyota Sienna. It is the BEST dog car ever. It has about 150,000 miles on it and I've spent literally under $1,000 on any repairs (not including routine maintenance). I would be extremely hard-pressed to buy anything other than a Toyota for the dogs. 
We bought a Mazda 5 Sport this summer for city driving. Hubby drives it and he likes it. It fits a couple of dogs in the back and gets excellent gas mileage. Good price, good reviews.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

jpupart said:


> Becky,
> I wouldn't have it as my only car. I am also a very defensive driver when I am in it. It does have a steel shell that surrounds you when you are in it- but it is a tiny car!!! I love it for around town type driving, running errands,etc.
> Here are a couple of pics of "Rosie"


 
What an adorable car!!! It's so tiny!! and I love your pink hat to match!! :aktion033:

Looks like it would be fun to drive around town in..... :thumbsup:


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

I've been in Satuns since 1992, and love it. If they were still being made, I'd buy another.

The Smart cars scare me, they look so small. I guess when i get around to a new car I'll look at Kias.

My REALLY fun to drive car is our factory pink ( dusk rose) 1967 Mustang. Factory air, straight 6 auto. It is a head turner.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

I have a Honda Odyssey. Wanted to have enough room for the grandkids....two carseats are always in it!! My hubby calls me a soccer grandma!!!


----------



## Dogwriter (Jul 3, 2010)

janettandamber said:


> Black Mercedes, no diesels. I love my car!


Black mercedes here too, 2007. It is the malt mobile!!! :w00t: I'll have to post a pic sometime -- I lay the back seats down and the Corgis lay down and wiggle back til they are under the trunk part...their very own cave. They lay there and grin. Piper of course has to sit in front to direct my driving.

Hubby has an SUV. It would make more sense if I used it to haul dogs around. But I like the Mercedes. And I love the looks people give me when they say "you're actually using that to drive DOGS around??":HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

revakb2 said:


> I drive a 2001 Toyota Highlander. I bought it new, and only regular maintenance since the day I bought it (well except for the time I backed into the mailbox that jumped into the road.) I had to have the dent repaired. It has 103,000 miles on it. Every once in while I look at new cars, but haven't found one I like as well as the one I have. I love the size and the mileage is pretty good. Unfortunately, the new Highlanders are bigger and longer with a 3rd seat that I don't need or want. I have no idea what I will buy next.


Oh Reva - you are a woman after my own heart. :thumbsup: We used to have Toyota Highlanders too and LOVED them. We had I think a 2002 and then a 2006. It just looked very classy to me, tons of storage room, really comfy SUV with leather seats, but not trucky. Unfortunately we were on lease and when it was up last year, they had changed the model to the big one. We were so disappointed. It was really a terrific car and as you said trouble free, until the gas pump stanchion jumped out in front of it (Hmmmm isn't it amazing how that happens?) and I needed repair too. Mine was silver...sigh.


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

I drive a chevy Suburban and HATE the gas mileage! But its a dream as far as space to tow 4 kids, dogs, and luggage. I love it as its 6 years old and (knock on wood) not a problem yet!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

still love my truck :thumbsup:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

jpupart said:


> Becky,
> I wouldn't have it as my only car. I am also a very defensive driver when I am in it. It does have a steel shell that surrounds you when you are in it- but it is a tiny car!!! I love it for around town type driving, running errands,etc.
> Here are a couple of pics of "Rosie"


How cute is that? name and all. A modern day bug with a daisy on it. :biggrin:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

jpupart said:


> Becky,
> I wouldn't have it as my only car. I am also a very defensive driver when I am in it. It does have a steel shell that surrounds you when you are in it- but it is a tiny car!!! I love it for around town type driving, running errands,etc.
> Here are a couple of pics of "Rosie"


 How darn cute are you in driving around in Rosie!!!!! :wub::wub:

I have 2 cars. I got a 2010 Mercedes ML350 back in May. I always love having an SUV for bad weather and toting things. I really wanted an X5 but we got a better deal with Mercedes. Hubby has a new 3 series and I love how BMWs handle but I do enjoy my ML. 

I also have my beloved 2002 Lexus SC430 covertible. I've had a love affair with "Lexi" for a long time. My father bought her in July 2002 and then he passed away 5 months later. He always said he was going to give me that car one day and when he passed I found a way to keep it. That summer he got the car we drove everywhere in it together. Some of my last and best memories of my Dad were of us cruising in Lexi together. I mainly drive her in the summer and she stays garaged. I am just under 40,000 miles and she's almost 9 years old. Everytime I get in that car I still like she is brand new. As dumb as it sounds, Lexi is a very special car. :wub:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

I have a little yellow 2009 hyundai getz. Low km's and great on petrol. 

I just wanted something small to buzz around in.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

joe said:


> still love my truck :thumbsup:
> 
> View attachment 91721


Now that is what I would call "driving a hard bargain!" :HistericalSmiley:
Real man's car!


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

jpupart said:


> Becky,
> I wouldn't have it as my only car. I am also a very defensive driver when I am in it. It does have a steel shell that surrounds you when you are in it- but it is a tiny car!!! I love it for around town type driving, running errands,etc.
> Here are a couple of pics of "Rosie"


OMG! CUTE, CUTE, CUTE! And I'm not even a fan of pink. I LOVE the SMART car, and have since I first saw them in Europe way before they came over here. Yea, yea, the hubs says if I ever get in an accident he would have to bury me in it, but ****, we all got to go sometime, amIright?! Would love to have one but between the hub's Porsches, the "family car" and my BMW Z4 (which I love), there is no more room. I would love to have a plug in hybrid for the next car.


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*This is adorable*



MalteseJane said:


> Becky if you want to use the car for long distance driving, the Smart car IMO is not a good choice. But for shopping around town I think it's a great car. So in a way it's great as a second car.


OMG this is just an adorable car. It reminds me of the Barbie's Corvette:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: I absolutely LOVE IT :aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*Susan*



MalteseJane said:


> Becky if you want to use the car for long distance driving, the Smart car IMO is not a good choice. But for shopping around town I think it's a great car. So in a way it's great as a second car.


I am LMAO with the MAILBOX intruder!! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: by the way before Hondas I drove Toyotas! a Camry to be exact!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

A Toyota Sienna.


----------



## LuluLolly (Oct 7, 2009)

I have driven a Land Rover for several years and love them. I will always own one.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

If your looking for a dog friendly car...Women-Drivers.com Blog | All posts tagged 'safest car for dogs'

Women's top 10... Top 10 Cars For Women


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

A hunter green Porsche Carrera S. It's Steve's. Not the least bit practical, but boy she is pretty! Fun to drive, too.
xoxoxoxooox


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I love my Honda Accord SE. It still looks and drives like new. We have had several. We have found them to be comfortable, reliable, and good mileage.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

What do I drive? I drive my hubby crazy!:HistericalSmiley: 

I have a 2003 GLE Nissan Maxima ... but, I am ready to trade it in for a new car. 

We also have a beautiful 1993 SHO Taurus. (with the Yamaha engine) 

Both cars have leather interiors ... but, the SHO has beautiful leather like I have never seen or felt in any other car. That includes more expensive cars, too.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I don't think you could go wrong with a Toyota, if that is around the price range you're looking at. They are excellent cars with great gas mileage.

I drive a 2000 Nissan Sentra which I purchased from my father when he decided to buy a Nissan Z sports car. It's been a great little car (has 138,000 miles on it) and hasn't had TOO many problems. It is, however, in the shop right now for a new catalytic converter...not unusual for the age of the car. The biggest downside to a Nissan is the cost of the parts -- they are VERY expensive, and in most cases can only be ordered directly from Nissan, not a 3rd party part or business. 

My husband drives a 2005 Subaru Legacy. It's the only brand new car we've purchased, and it hasn't had any problems as of yet. It's been great also, and Subaru is known for being reliable. It gets really good gas mileage if I remember correctly.

If I could go out and buy a new car, I would buy a Toyota handsdown...but I most likely will not ever get to own my own new car since I am a housewife. My husband will get the new cars and I will get the hand-me-downs I think. Hehe.


----------

